# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  چند روش از روش های نوشتن ویروس در اسمبلی

## raze11

با سلام
دوستان در این مورد باید حدود 20 صفحه مطلب جمع اوری کنم
اموزش ویروس نویسی به زبان اسمبلی به چندین روش و چندین سورس ویروس به زبان اسمبلی به به همراهش باشه
کل نت رو زیر رو رو کردم به جز چند تا سورس که جواب هم نمیداد نتونستم چیزی پیدا کنم نه روش های ویروس نویسی نه اموزشش رو
ممنون میشم اگه کسی منبع فارسی چیزی در این مورد داره کمکم کنه

----------


## darknes666

> با سلام
> دوستان در این مورد باید حدود 20 صفحه مطلب جمع اوری کنم
> اموزش ویروس نویسی به زبان اسمبلی به چندین روش و چندین سورس ویروس به زبان اسمبلی به به همراهش باشه
> کل نت رو زیر رو رو کردم به جز چند تا سورس که جواب هم نمیداد نتونستم چیزی پیدا کنم نه روش های ویروس نویسی نه اموزشش رو
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی منبع فارسی چیزی در این مورد داره کمکم کنه


اول بزار زاویه ی دیدتو نسبت به ویروس عوض کنم.

ویروس یعنی چی اصلا؟
ویروس ها همون نرم افزار هایی هستن که کارایی رو انجام میدن که ما نمیخوایم انجام بشن.
این کارا میتونه روشن کردن چاپگر باشه.بالا بردن استفاده از cpu باشه.خراب کردن فایل های سیستمی باشه و ....

پس دوست عزیز روشی برای ویروسی نویسی به اون صورت که فک میکنی نیست.
شما مثلا تصمیم میگیری یه نرم افزار مخربی درست کنی که درصد استفاده از cpu رو زیاد کنه.خب این خودش یه ویروسه و هزاران روش برای کد زدنش هست.
آموزش ویروس نویسی هم باز به اون صورت که فک میکنی وجود نداره.

قرارم نیست سورس خاصی پیدا کنی.ولی میتونی ویروس های معروف رو زیر نظر بگیری و تحلیلشون کنی.

ولی من بهت یه راه نشون میدم.شما استاکس نت رو تحلیل کن.
یا بهتر بگم منابع اینگلیسیشو ترجمه کن.
اگرم بخوای خودت تحلیلش کنی کار سختیه و یه نفره نمیشه ولی اگر تیمی بود کارت راحت تر بود.
یه pdf  معروفم در رابطه با استاکس نت هست که اسمش  stuxnet under the microscope-Eset هست.یه نگا بش بنداز ببین باش میسازی یا نه.

----------


## raze11

> اول بزار زاویه ی دیدتو نسبت به ویروس عوض کنم.
> 
> ویروس یعنی چی اصلا؟
> ویروس ها همون نرم افزار هایی هستن که کارایی رو انجام میدن که ما نمیخوایم انجام بشن.
> این کارا میتونه روشن کردن چاپگر باشه.بالا بردن استفاده از cpu باشه.خراب کردن فایل های سیستمی باشه و ....
> 
> پس دوست عزیز روشی برای ویروسی نویسی به اون صورت که فک میکنی نیست.
> شما مثلا تصمیم میگیری یه نرم افزار مخربی درست کنی که درصد استفاده از cpu رو زیاد کنه.خب این خودش یه ویروسه و هزاران روش برای کد زدنش هست.
> آموزش ویروس نویسی هم باز به اون صورت که فک میکنی وجود نداره.
> ...


داداش قربونت برم خودم ویروس میخواهم چیکار  من فقط یه  چند تا مطلب و  چند تا سروس ویروس با زبان اسمبلی میخواهم که حدود 20 صفحه بشه  پروزه زدرس اسمبلیم هست بدم بره دنبال کارش :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Delphi Coder

> ویروس ها همون نرم افزار هایی هستن که کارایی رو انجام میدن که ما نمیخوایم انجام بشن.
> این کارا میتونه روشن کردن چاپگر باشه.بالا بردن استفاده از cpu باشه.خراب کردن فایل های سیستمی باشه و ....


 البته کلمه ویروس بیشتر روی تکثیر تاکید داره تا کد مخرب حالا یا از طریق چسبیدن به سایر فایلهای اجرایی، به طوری که اجرا شدن اونها منجر به فعال سازی ویروس بشه و یا اینکه به شکل یک فایل اجرایی مستقل. به جرات میگم بالای 95% ویروسهایی که باعث هنگ شدن سیستم یا از کار افتادن فایلهای اجرایی میشن به خاطر باگ هست وگرنه ایده آل یک ویروس نویس این هست که ویروسش خیلی بی سر و صدا و راحت بدون اینکه آب از آب تکون بخوره تکثیر بشه.
مجموعه هایی توی اینترنت به همراه سورس کدها و آموزشها هست که میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید. یکی از معروفترین این پکیج ها 29A هست، از ویروسهای قدیمی DOS گرفته تا ویروسهای معروف ویندوزی که در دنیا شناخته شده بودند و تقریبا هر چیزی که مربوط به ویروسهای DOS و Windows باشه رو موشکافی کردند البته با کلی شاخ و برگ اضافی.

----------

